# Word of the Day: Stoater



## Capt Lightning (Aug 28, 2020)

(a) Stoater is a word often used in Scotland and Ireland and can refer to anything that is particularly beautiful or of high quality.  Often  applied to attractive girls eg.  "She's a wee stoater".  I believe it can also refer to a horse that wins against the odds.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> (a) Stoater is a word often used in Scotland and Ireland and can refer to anything that is particularly beautiful or of high quality.  Often  applied to attractive girls eg.  "She's a wee stoater".  I believe it can also refer to a horse that wins against the odds.



Since a stoat is a short-tailed weasel, I'm not sure I'd feel complimented if called a "stoater".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 28, 2020)

"Totally stouter", cried-out the antique shopper, when she pulled open the heavy glass entry doors to the shop.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 28, 2020)

I would have thought the word stoater reffered to a member of the polecat, marten, weasel and ermine family


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2020)

The guys used to tell me I was a stoater when I was young but I never saw it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmmm??   Stoater, without looking at its  definition  ,, I think lazy.
Which it isn't


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 29, 2020)

So  if  some cute guy were tell I was  a  stoater,, he might  get  ignored.


Struts off with nose in the air.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*As a Scot, I was often complimented when I was a young when people said I was a 'wee stoater''*


----------

